# Quiz!



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Considering I have been so interested in period dramas not just lately but always I thought this would be a fun little quiz. If its been done here before, well its getting done again. Here are my results. 

http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/story.php?title=what-decade-were-you-really-born-in


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I got:

*You got: 1900-1914 - Pre-War World

You're a hard worker but you love things to be simple. You would love for things to be defined and categorized for you, so that you always know what you're supposed to do. You prefer to keep busy with your hands or your mind and you're NEVER bored. If you're a guy, you go to work and make the money. If you're a girl, you take good care of home and family.
*

"You're a hard worker but you love things to be simple." :lol: Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

You got: 1960s - Flower Power	

You are *totally* relaxed, except when it comes to being told what to do. You're, like, groovy, man. You're into the whole laid-back relaxed scene and the less there is to do, the better you like it. You are also spontaneous and impulsive - if you're walking down the street and someone you know drives up and asks you if you wanna go to San Francisco, you hop in. Guys and girls are pretty equally described here.


Who knew?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> Considering I have been so interested in period dramas not just lately but always I thought this would be a fun little quiz. If its been done here before, well its getting done again. Here are my results.
> 
> http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school/story.php?title=what-decade-were-you-really-born-in
> 
> View attachment 82442


This gives the quiz Sarah, not your results.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*You got: 1900-1914 - Pre-War World

You're a hard worker but you love things to be simple. You would love for things to be defined and categorized for you, so that you always know what you're supposed to do. You prefer to keep busy with your hands or your mind and you're NEVER bored. If you're a guy, you go to work and make the money. If you're a girl, you take good care of home and family.
*

This one pretty much has me figured out. Plus, in this time frame, I get to see Mahler conduct in my lifetime.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

dogen said:


> This gives the quiz Sarah, not your results.


The picture is of my results. The link is the quiz.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

* You got: 1960s - Flower Power *  
 
   
You are *totally* relaxed, except when it comes to being told what to do. You're, like, groovy, man. You're into the whole laid-back relaxed scene and the less there is to do, the better you like it. You are also spontaneous and impulsive - if you're walking down the street and someone you know drives up and asks you if you wanna go to San Francisco, you hop in. Guys and girls are pretty equally described here. 
 

I don't want to go to San Francisco. I want to go to France.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

*You got: The Now Guy/Girl

Whatever day, month or year it happens to be, you love what it's all about. You wouldn't change a thing. You're all about the newest toys, clothes, music, food, things to do. Yesterday is old news. Tomorrow is where it's at. You probably want to be seen in the middle of it all, and that's where you usually can be found. There, or at the mall buying the newest version cause the one you bought last week now sucks. *

Interesting. I don't know... I am sometimes about things that are new - like electronics, but when it comes to many things - music very much included - I am not all over everything new. In fact, the vast majority of the music I listen to is at least a decade before I was born (70s or before), or much, much earlier.

BUT when it comes to my political and religious views, I very much do NOT belong in the past. If the future is more progressive, that is where I belong!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im happy with the Edwardian era...1900-14 Personal ethics seem to have went down with the Titanic.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

1940s - Wartime Hero 

Whether you're a soldier at the front or a Rosie the Riveter, you take conflict head-on. When there's a job to do, you get down and do it. No questions. And when things get really tough, you just get tougher. Your friends and family probably depend on you a lot, even during "peacetime". 

Hmm!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got: *1940s - Wartime Hero

Whether you're a soldier at the front or a Rosie the Riveter, you take conflict head-on. When there's a job to do, you get down and do it. No questions. And when things get really tough, you just get tougher. Your friends and family probably depend on you a lot, even during "peacetime".*

That's the decade before I was born. 
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*
(I feel so depressed!)

PS Spouse & I posted independently at the same time. So there's some consolation - we're well suited! :kiss:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> The picture is of my results. The link is the quiz.


Oh sorry! Couldn't tell that, I should have gone to SpecSavers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Wood said:


> * You got: 1960s - Flower Power *
> 
>  
> You are *totally* relaxed, except when it comes to being told what to do. You're, like, groovy, man. You're into the whole laid-back relaxed scene and the less there is to do, the better you like it. You are also spontaneous and impulsive - if you're walking down the street and someone you know drives up and asks you if you wanna go to San Francisco, you hop in. Guys and girls are pretty equally described here.
> ...


Nor me!!!!!! (nor France!)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I got 1940's wartime hero - it's time to blast the enemy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1910-1914 Pre-War World. Not sure if that is my decade of choice but at least I'd get the chance to wear spats and sock suspenders.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

dogen said:


> Oh sorry! Couldn't tell that, I should have gone to SpecSavers.


No harm no foul!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You got: 1920s - Post-War Mover and Shaker 

You always think things can (and should) be different. Rules are made to be broken and you're gonna be the one to start the movement to make that happen! You shock people initially but then your ideas catch on and become mainstream, and pretty soon you're known as the trendsetter. You would've been a great "flapper" (if you're a girl) and if you're a guy, you're totally for change and revolution (in a good way).


Yeeees...this is my alter ego.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> You got: 1920s - Post-War Mover and Shaker
> 
> You always think things can (and should) be different. Rules are made to be broken and you're gonna be the one to start the movement to make that happen! You shock people initially but then your ideas catch on and become mainstream, and pretty soon you're known as the trendsetter. You would've been a great "flapper" (if you're a girl) and if you're a guy, you're totally for change and revolution (in a good way).
> 
> Yeeees...this is my alter ego.


I love the 20's ya lucky son of a gun!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I also got 1900-1914 pre War era. Cool time for music!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

*You got: 1940s - Wartime Hero	*

Whether you're a soldier at the front or a Rosie the Riveter, you take conflict head-on. When there's a job to do, you get down and do it. No questions. And when things get really tough, you just get tougher. Your friends and family probably depend on you a lot, even during "peacetime".

....

Something went wrong there?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

You got: The Now Guy/Girl	

Whatever day, month or year it happens to be, you love what it's all about. You wouldn't change a thing. You're all about the newest toys, clothes, music, food, things to do. Yesterday is old news. Tomorrow is where it's at. You probably want to be seen in the middle of it all, and that's where you usually can be found. There, or at the mall buying the newest version cause the one you bought last week now sucks.


I don't care about hairstyles or gadgets, but when it comes to a way of life I guess today is as good an opportunity as ever. Sometimes you do wonder about the tradeoff tho...


----------

